# Stingray fenders



## mrg (Mar 2, 2022)

Been getting some good info from @60sstuff lately and now have some fender questions ( don't know if this has been addressed before ), front fender first, #1 didn't get a chance to dig out a razor edge one, #2 first 2 on the left ( part # 52 252 ) have a 90 degree lip, #3 center one has the 90 lip but a little longer and mounting flat a little different from all the others and has a 3 stamped on it ( so maybe not Schwinn? ), last 2 have completely folded lip with one having a #1378 stamped. 
































Ok, while I was doing this a friend texted me a pic of 2 rear fenders he just bought on ebay and was wondering why one has the standard chain guard cut out ( like all of mine ) the other has a flattened guard indentation but every thing else looks the same?


----------



## 60sstuff (Mar 3, 2022)

mrg,

Nice thread pertaining to the Stingray fenders.

I’m not sure of the year/application of the front fenders you show other than they all seem to have a type of safety/rolled edge and the label with part number has the later font which Schwinn started using in Jan. 1967.

This information is provided in the January 1967 Schwinn Reporter.
Schwinn change their name and trademark which coincides with your fender label and the Quality decals on the seat post tubes of their bikes.

I’ll post some photos soon of my razor edge fenders that came on the 63-66 Stingrays in my collection.


----------



## mrg (Mar 3, 2022)

Ok, so razor edge fenders ended in 66?, then maybe the 90 degree edge is next then the folded/crimped edge next?


----------



## 60sstuff (Mar 3, 2022)

mrg said:


> Ok, so razor edge fenders ended in 66?, then maybe the 90 degree edge is next then the folded/crimped edge next?



I don’t know for sure when the razor edge ended and the safety edge started.

I know for sure 1966 and prior came with the razor (sharp) edge fenders.

Hopefully someone can provide a Schwinn document and/or photos of a Factory Original Stingray for verification of year change.

Here is a photo of my late LB ‘66 rear razor next to my ‘70 Pea Picker safety edge.


----------



## Rollo (Mar 4, 2022)

I believe safety edge fenders started in 1969 ...


----------



## mrg (Mar 4, 2022)

Is the complete folded edge the safety?, the razor edge explains it self but the 90 degree edge! the chopped edge?


----------



## Rollo (Mar 5, 2022)

mrg said:


> Is the complete folded edge the safety?, the razor edge explains it self but the 90 degree edge! the chopped edge?



I'm thinkin' that 90 degree edge might be their initial attempt to a safety edge ... and the full folded edge came later ... dunno ...


----------



## 60sstuff (Mar 5, 2022)

Rollo said:


> I'm thinkin' that 90 degree edge might be their initial attempt to a safety edge ... and the full folded edge came later ... dunno ...



This is a valid thought.
Obviously the razor edge fenders could cut a finger, hand or leg.
I believe their first attempt could also cut the skin. Eventually the fenders were rolled enough to not be dangerous.


----------



## 60sstuff (Mar 5, 2022)

I pulled out what Stingray fenders I have left. They are all NOS early razor edge, except the 63-65 rear fenders which are excellent used.
64-66 front super deluxe.
Standard coaster brake front fender.
Early front caliper brake fender.
Early Fastback rear fender.


----------



## 60sstuff (Mar 6, 2022)

The “first” rear fender used on the Schwinn Stingray.
As a kid in the 60’s, I absolutely loved this chrome fender that turned up on the end. So cool!

Starting in late 1963 this rear razor fender was part of the Deluxe J39 model. This fender was also used on all the 64-65 Super Deluxes.
The short tail version (3-3/4’’) from tip to brace rivets was used from ‘63, ‘64 and all of 1965.
Some people assume the short tail rear fender was only used with the short frame. Not true, as it continued to be installed on the ‘65 long frames.

I‘m showing some examples of long frames I own that have this short tail fender. I’ve seen this on several Dec. 65 Deluxes also.

The long tail version (4-7/8’’) from tip to rivets was a 1966 and newer style and still retained the chrome brace.
I show that long fender on a couple 66’s I have.

Later in 1967 this long tail fender was fitted with a cadmium plated brace.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Mar 8, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> The “first” rear fender used on the Schwinn Stingray.
> As a kid in the 60’s, I absolutely loved this chrome fender that turned up on the end. So cool!
> 
> Starting in late 1963 this rear razor fender was part of the Deluxe J39 model. This fender was also used on all the 64-65 Super Deluxes.
> ...



If I am looking at this right the total fender length looks the same past the sissybar. The difference appears to be where the brace is mounted.
Rob


----------



## indycycling (Mar 19, 2022)

From my records and confirmed partially in this post - razor edges 63-69; safety edge late 69-74; rolled edge 75 and newer. Pls let me know if anyone has this documented otherwise. Another super posting Chris, thanks!


----------

